# WTMP Printout



## bamcis (Feb 22, 2010)

I have several WTMP's on a thumb drive that I would like to review. I am trying to figure out how to print out the WTMP output to a text file so I can review it on any OS (Windows, Linux, etc). Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2010)

Why ask this again?
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10877


```
last -f /var/log/wtmp.file > /some/text.file
```

Text files are quite portable.


----------



## bamcis (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you. Although this is a different question than the one you referenced. Just trying to learn.


----------

